# Lionel 1033 Transformer question...



## daveo50 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hope this is the right place.

I have a Lionel 1033 transformer that I've just gone through. I replaced the whistle diode because I never read any DC when activating the whistle switch. Also installed a new circuit breaker, the original had been bypassed.

I put my meter on the posts and sure enough I measure ~5VDC when the whistle switch is activated. However, the contact for the DC is larger and if I move the lever far enough to bring in the 'boost/compensating' voltage then I lose the DC. What I have found is the resistance wire which is in parallel to the whistle diode is only about 2 ohms which is almost a short circuit. I have another 1033 and the resistance wire in it is the same value.

I double checked all of the wiring and can't find anything wrong. I haven't run the train yet but I just finished restoring a 6466W tender and was testing it on one piece of track. Tender whistle works fine until I rotate the lever far enough to pick up the smaller contact which brings in the boost/compensating voltage. Relay in the tender drops out and the whistling stops. My original train set did not have the whistle tender and used a different transformer, so I don't have any experience yet with the 1033 and the 6466W.

I can't really find anything wrong and it looks like it is working as designed. I used a modern stud type diode instead of the disc which was originally used for the DC to operate the whistle. I don't know how the DC component can remain when the diode is shorted by a 2 ohm resistor.

Unless I've missed something I can't see how the whistle options ever worked. Can anyone shed some light??

Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The reason the resistance is low there is because they're counting on having about an amp or so of current flowing to run the whistle motor. The purpose of the parallel resistor is to boost the power and still keep some DC bias on the output to hold the whistle relay. Remember, this was designed to run the old post-war AC motored whistle tenders.

That's the way it works.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

I have had the same issue of the relay dropping out on some tender whistles when the whistle control is pushed all the way over. It happens sometimes but not others. I don't know why.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Many times the whistle relay is a bit weak, and it can also be the rectifier on the transformer is dying.


----------



## daveo50 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks gunrunner, after I posted this I thought that maybe I should be running the engine while operating the whistle. Maybe the whole operation is more dependent upon a current draw than just the whistle motor. I had just set the tender on a single piece of track to test it. I understand that the extra winding is switched in to prevent the train from slowing when the whistle is operated, but if you are not even getting close to drawing the power the transformer is rated for (90w) then why would the train slow?

I don't think my whistle relay is weak. I can see what is happening with the DC voltage by monitoring it with a Fluke DVM. These are pretty good meters and it shows the DC disappearing when I push the whistle handle far enough to bring in the resistor circuit. Plus my diode is new and I don't think there are any issues with that part.

I'll have to put some track together and see how everything works together before I comment more.

Thanks!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, it is dependent on a certain amount of current through the resistor. You don't have to draw max power to get the whistle to blow, but you should have an amp or so of current draw to make it happen.


----------

